# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Salt treatment safe for Discus?

## himyick

Hello,

Currently my fishes in my 3ft planted tank are suffering from white spots. After reading through the threads on white spots, it seems that salt treatment has the least side effects, but is it safe for discus as well? However I'm very interested in garlic treatment, but can anyone enlighten on the dosage amount?

Thanks.

----------


## Daz

I cannot advice dosage but from what i understand from my dad, isolate the sick dicus and treat it by itself in a seperate tank. add salt, increase temp, dose white spot treatment, etc.

caution - get a reasonably sized plastic tank for the treatment. my dad notice that if kept in a small tank, it dies easily.

disclaimer - I myself is not rearing dicus, buy have observe my dad who is keep them for years.

----------


## himyick

Daz, thanks for your reply.
Actually my whole tank is infected with white spots, so may not be easy to isolate them in a seperate tank. Plus I need to disinfect the tank as well. Anyone tried the garlic treatment with success? I just want to know the correct dosage (amount of garlic) to administer to the tank...

----------


## plantmania

I have discus, 6 in all, in a 4ft planted tank. I used salt regularly, about 0.1% or about 1 tablespoon per 20 litres. 

For whitespot however, I recommend treating the main tank due to parasites(tomites) are still striving in the gravel or swimming in the water.

I used whitespot special from oceanfree, within 4 days all white spots are gone. Continue treatment till the 7th day to ensure all parasites are killed or removed from the tank.... A note is that the water will turn blue using this medication, but it will fade with time.

Most discus from farms tend to be infected with internal parasites or worms.... that is the most problematic as it will make the discus stunted, aka not growing at all, due to the worms consuming the fish nutrients.

----------


## DEA

do not touch anything that stains the water
malachite green is very bad for health, especially for pregnant women
methylene blue will kill off your entire filter and severely screw with your plants
salt will be your best bet
discus are fine with salt, even up to 3~4 tbsp per 20l
suggested dose is only 1 tbsp per 20l tho

----------

